# [EMERGE] question sur les [block b] [RESOLU]

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, je rencontre des erreurs du style [blocks b     ] <blablabla. Aujourd'hui, j'en ai 3 :

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> .......   blablabla   .......
> ...

 

Je comprends les erreurs "inverse" (du style >=blablabla is blocking ...) où il suffit de bloquer la nouvelle version de l'application a installer, mais je ne comprends pas trop ces erreurs.

Que faut il faire exactement dans ces cas la pour passer le problème proprement (la dernière fois, j'ai validé et je n'ai pas eu de problème). Bloquer les versions antérieures ???? Ignorer et continuer ???

Merci.Last edited by floc_12 on Thu Feb 24, 2011 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu n'as rien à faire. C'est pour cela que ces blocages apparaissent en bleu foncé, ils sont juste là pour t'indiquer qu'il existe un conflit entre différentes versions de 2 paquets, mais que ce conflit est automatiquement résolu par portage en upgradant et/ou désinstallant certains de ces paquets.

----------

## floc_12

ah ok, merci de ta réponse aussi rapide. Je comprends pourquoi je ne trouvais rien sur internet

Bonne soirée

----------

